# Popcorn in my Fluval FX5?



## dengar (Aug 13, 2012)

Ok so here's the scenario. Cleaned out the FX5 for the first time. I did not take out the motor (I know I should have but I was short on time). I turn it on and everything is fine until night time where it starts making a popping noise. I assumed it was air so I turned it off, then back on. At first there was no noise but after about 5-10 minutes it starts to slowly come back. Here is a quick video do you can hear it.






Any ideas?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

That does not sound right obviously. What type of media are you using? Is it possible that some of the media got down in the impeller area? I would take the canister apart and pull the media trays looking specifically to see if something is down in the bottom of the canister (on the Fluval the impeller and motor are at the bottom of the canister). Then when you refill, make sure to follow the priming instructions before turning it back on.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I've heard that before but it was associated with air and me not following the proper startup procedure after a cleaning. Any micro bubbles? After turning it off do you have a lot of air being pushed through the return? I'm with Gal on this one, though. Shut her down and pull the pump. Need a long Phillips I believe.


----------



## Falco16 (Jan 22, 2012)

Anytime I've had problems with weird noises with my FX5 it has been due to two items, impeller needs cleaning and air. Cleaning the impeller seems to always be the fix for my noise issues but sometimes I just have to let my filter run for a bit to get all the air out. I've learned that anytime I clean my FX5 just clean the impeller. My last cleaning I forgot and had to take it apart again because of noise.


----------

